# for those of you who do a candy "bar"



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Boo,

Well I've spoken about this on another thread but I'll tell you what I do. I have several different types of glass jars, ranging in height from 6 inches to 22 inches, all different shapes and all have nice lids. I put labels on them. Martha Stewart has some you can print out and Rikki on the forum has some great ones that she does. You can check with her for hers. Now as for the candy, I put m&m's, gumballs, gummies, twizzlers(these look great in the taller jars) so do pepperment sticks,(Orange or Black for Halloween) skittles, reeses peanut butter cups, smarties, I also put up a chocolate fountain. One with milk chocolate and one with white chocolate, for that I put out pretzels, and strawberries, marshmellos, pieces of poundcake as well all are served with toothpicks so easy to hold under the fountain. Its nice to to put a mix of salty sweet in one jar, Oh wait I ofcourse also have a jar of candy corn. Ummm oh yes a mix of like M&M's with peanuts in a jar is always good too. The best place to get the candy is an old fashion candy store the kind that sells the candy by the pound. This way you can get all sorts of cool things and during the month of october they usually have everything in halloween colors. THat makes for a great effect. One more thing I like to display some of the jars at varying heights maybe put some on like old cake plates with black velvet covering the cake plate. The kids have alwasy like it. I even do this for their birthday parties, just not with the halloween effect. Hope you can use some of this.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

One more thing, I also like to put on a cake plate a batch of rice krispee treats you can color them for halloween or just make the origional put then on the cake plate and cover.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Spook, I knew this had been covered elsewhere before, I was just having a hard time finding it. I have to say I'll probably use most all of your ideas so thanks again.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BooBerrie said:


> Thanks Spook, I knew this had been covered elsewhere before, I was just having a hard time finding it. I have to say I'll probably use most all of your ideas so thanks again.


*
Anytime Booberrie anytime*


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> I also put up a chocolate fountain. One with milk chocolate and one with white chocolate, for that I put out pretzels, and strawberries, marshmellos, pieces of poundcake as well all are served with toothpicks so easy to hold under the fountain.


what fountains do you have? I've always wanted some.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Saw a great deal at Target on chocolate fountains. My son almost pee'd his pants when I thought outloud about maybe getting one.

Spookilicious, have you ever had any kids knock over those glass jars? They're so tall and fragile. The jars, I mean. Not the kids. 

Hey Boo, would you consider any of the Harry Potter candies? Those are a bit expensive, but they look great and are a lot of fun.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

No i've never had a problem my kids are teenagers so they are pretty good with things. I do have some smaller ones come, the children of some of my friends, and i alwasy make sure that there are some jars low enough for them to get into, or I have someone help them with what they want.

As for as the chocolate fountain i have ylbissop, I'm not really sure which one I have. The box is gone, it was a gift from a friend. I think they got it from Bed Bath and Beyond. It was about 50 or 60 dollars and it works great and cleans up realy easy. I love it.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I've seen these in magazines, etc., and think they look fabulous, but have to wonder about some people just losing control (mostly kids). I know I'd have to have someone kind of standing guard. 

For those that do these -- are they set up so people help themselves as they want a piece, or are they making their own goodie bags? (It's the latter one that scares me w/ my crowd.)


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Pumpkin stations with candy*

I leave pumpkins with candy in them around the house during the party. I do find that younger kids tend to go overboard and pack up way too much candy than they can handle (some even have the nerve to ask for a plastic bag so they can take more), so not sure how the rest of you who have candy bars deal with that.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

colmmoo said:


> (some even have the nerve to ask for a plastic bag so they can take more)


This is what I was envisioning! I *think* most of the parents would be aware enough to limit things, but not all. 

Several years ago, when I started doing goody bags for my nieces and nephews, my SIL asked that I limit the candy for her two, and I figured it would be a good idea to do that for all of them (they get so much candy from other sources). Buying the other goodies is pricier than candy, for sure, but the kids seem to like it. 

I've seen some pretty neat displays of candy though, and am thinking that if I did this, it would be a "grazing" kind of thing -- grab a piece to eat -- then I could pack up little bags for people to take home.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

If you want to give treats instead of candy. Try the Oriental Trading Company. You can buy a bushel of trinkets/treats at very reasonable prices. Especially since so many people are leary of passed out Halloween candy. It can end up being cheaper than candy and whats left will last till next year.

Party supplies, crafts, party decorations, toys: Oriental Trading


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

For 2006, I had the entire dessert table covered with different types of candies. I had huge goblets and a coffin that were also overflowing with candy onto the table, looked great but I had a lot of candy left over, haha.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I would Love to do a Candy Bar, but I have a Very Large Crystal Punch Bowl that was used for TOT Candy when I was a Kid, now at my party I have it filled up with Candy on a Table by the Door (We get NO TOTers). I can't think about not having the bowl out at Halloween, and I can't afford to do both.

Maybe at some other Party.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

BooBerrie said:


> I'm thinking about adding one this year. Would like to know: what kinds of candies do you use, how is your set-up/presentation, what types of jars work best, how big is your bar, what is most popular, etc. Also, any pics would be great! Thanks!


Go to my album and you will be able to see what I am doing this year. All my candy is from the 50's and 60's. I had more fun picking it all out then anything. Got some at Cracker Barrel and some at Blaircandy.com


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Skullie, where'd you get those cool candy jars?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I also put a lot of jars full of candy around the house as well, especially around and in the witch's cabinet.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

JohnnyL, your display is so pretty. Do people actually open those jars to get the candy?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

A few did, unfortunately the guest last year didn't touch much of anything. I'll need to invite new guests!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

colmmoo said:


> Skullie, where'd you get those cool candy jars?


I got some at Michaels, Some at Walmart and also Old time Pottery. I get coupons and then line up all the kids I can find. The labels I combined Martha stewart label wording with my Cricuit Machine and some ideas from this formum. I had to buy more since I posted this because I can't say no to any new candies I find.
I am also putting small take home bags on the table. Any left overs will go to the local kids


----------

